# 99232 bundled to 99291



## coders_rock! (Jun 12, 2013)

Can you report a critical care E/M and an subsequent hosp care E/M on the same day, different doctors, same group???


Thank you!


----------



## nyyankees (Jun 12, 2013)

coders_rock! said:


> Can you report a critical care E/M and an subsequent hosp care E/M on the same day, different doctors, same group???
> 
> 
> Thank you!



for same issue? no.


----------



## coders_rock! (Jun 12, 2013)

Different dx codes but all pertaining to the heart.


----------



## wrightju1 (Jun 13, 2013)

Per the AAPC webinar on Critical Care you can bill for both with certain restrictions.  The CPT allows for CC before or after the E/M service.  However, Medicare restricts it to the E/M being only before the CC time and it needs the 25 modifier.  They say that they will automatically deny in order to get documentation on appeal.


----------

